# HELP! I am a prisoner in my own house!



## Figgy & Puddin’ (9 mo ago)

Hi there - our Puddin’ seems quite independent - as long as we’re in the house. However, if we leave - holy buckets that’s a whole different howling like a wolf ball game. We just got another Havanese - Figgy - and we’re hoping he doesn’t have the same anxieties when we leave, but in the last week, it’s not looking promising. As for Puddin’ her sister (who lives with my best friend) seems to be the only pup that can keep Puddin’ calm while we’re out. If anyones got any input or suggestions - I am all ears (eyes) - please and thank you! I love both of them so much, I just want them to be happy. Thank you!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Can you separate them when you leave while you’re figuring this out? Figgy is learning from Puddin’ there is something to be anxious about. How far apart are they in age? Separation anxiety is complicated and technically different from isolation distress. You can probably get a handle on it with Figgy and turn things around but I’d get help from a behaviorist, not just a trainer, for Puddin’. You’ll need support and a treatment plan to carefully increase tolerance without pushing her past the threshold of what she can handle or it’ll put you back at the beginning again.


----------



## Figgy & Puddin’ (9 mo ago)

Hi - Thank you for your input - I really appreciate it. I just got an email from the Behaviorist - we'll be seeing them 5/11. As for ages: they are 22 months apart; Puddin' was 2yrs. this past March and Figgy is 13 weeks this Friday. 

@EvaE1izabeth - when you say separate - do you mean another room? I could try that. Right now they are physically separated by a pen - Figgy is in there to keep him safe while we're out. He has his toys, access to his crate, blankets, bed - he wants for nothing. When we left yesterday - Puddin' seemed to be whimpering a bit, not howling as much, but Figgy barked the entire time. Puddin' sits on top of the chair and stares out the window. I did try closing the drapes yesterday to eliminate any anxiousness from people walking by; I do feel that she was slightly calmer - she whimpered or made a bit of noise, but I didn't see the usual throw her head back and howl. As for Figgy - I think he barked the whole time and I'm not sure if that's b/c he was in the pen and had limited access or if it was bc we were gone. 

Again, I appreciate any feedback. Thank you for taking the time. 

All the best,
Hillary

Puddin' (LOVE!)









Figgy! (LOVE!)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think he might be sensing and stressed out by Puddin’s stress, even if she is quiet about it. And if he’s barking or crying a lot, it might be increasing her stress as well since she already has a tendency to struggle home alone. I would try to completely separate them in different rooms and really focus on Figgy. Gradually increase Figgy’s tolerance of being alone, both within the home while he’s in his expen while you’re in different rooms, and even take Puddin’ out with you. I wouldn’t leave them alone together until you get an assessment on Puddin, since she’s been struggling with it longer. If Figgy doesn’t show improvement after a few days of practicing for short periods a few times a day, I’d personally get an assessment on both as soon as possible. Separation anxiety reinforces itself by nature, so if you’re unsure about his level of stress, get a behaviorist’s view. The last thing you need is two sweet, lovable Havanese that can’t be left home alone together, and double the cost of daycare or pet sitters in an emergency. If there’s any question of separation anxiety I really strongly believe early help is so important, and it will save you so much money. We did have help but it was here and there and it would have made such a difference if we had jumped right on it earlier.

Some dogs with isolation/separation issues do improve with other calm dogs who are secure and peaceful being left home alone, but there’s really no predicting this. Sundance does well with our pet sitter’s dog, and when he’s boarding with her she leaves them completely alone together for a few hours here and there. However, towards the end of a long day, or sometimes just sporadically, he’ll still sometimes cry quietly and wait by the door, and he loves their whole family. This is why I want to really intensely work on this issue before we get a second Havanese. Sundance has improved a lot, but he reaches this sort of plateau and it’s really easy for him to slip back - it feels like we “manage” it. I think you can still prevent this with Figgy, and probably with Puddin, too. I just wouldn’t wait. Since neither of your Havanese have reached a point where they are secure and calm when they’re alone, I worry leaving them alone together at this point could make it a lot harder for you to address, and then it’s easy to end up just managing it.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Also, they are both incredibly adorable! I love the pictures!


----------

